# Red Cherry Shrimp



## Nubster




----------



## Philnominal

beautiful pics


----------



## Jayy

Cool shrimp.


----------



## PRIMESIX

WOW!!! Great Pictures...
I just ordered some Cherry Shrimp and I hope they look that good.

p.s. What do you feed your shrimp?


----------



## Nubster

I feed them Omega One shrimp pellets, Omega One tropical fish flakes, and some homemade stuff from a member on another site that has spinach, seaweed, calcium, vitamins, ect. in it. (From the seller: Ingredients: multiple varieties of seaweed (no sodium), Spirulina, carrot, zucchini and other low-sugar squash, spinach, soy and wheat flours (yep, both grown on my farm, no bleaching, ground by me), small amounts of yeast, calcium powder, all the vitamins and minerals you find in standard algae wafers and bottom-feeder pellets.) 

They love that stuff. Plus the natural biofilm that's in the tank.


----------



## Sarah0053550

Nice pics.


----------



## Kronos

Amazing photos! Are these taken through the glass? I have trouble with glare when I take pics of my tank. I don't use a flash of course. What do you do to reduce the glare?


----------



## Nubster

I turn off all the room lights and make sure I am shooting as straight and perpendicular to the glass as I can. I really want to get good at tank photography and I need to get the stuff to be able to shoot my flash off camera. I think that will help a lot. Here are a few shots from today.


----------



## Jayy

Is that first a RCS also?


----------



## Nubster

Yeah...well, it's not a RCS anymore but it's still the same shrimp, Neocaridina heteropoda, just has the wild coloration.


----------



## Jayy

Oh, ok


----------

